# CO2 a political hoax?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lets forget for a moment if global warming is true or a hoax. There is one very clear fact that comes to the forefront. That fact is that if global warming is real or not has little to do with the current effort by the liberals. They have found a club to pound on conservatives, but perhaps conservatives have been resilient enough to withstand the beating, and it is the club that is wearing down.
They are about to overstep the American line of gullibility. I don't know what channel my son had on in the background, but I heard that Obama wants another $1.27 on each gallon of gas. He calls it a carbon footprint tax. If gas goes back to where it was we could be talking $6/gallon. So are you waterfowl guys who don't like to talk about politics about to get interested now?



> Stop the CO2 Madness!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> View Comments | Print This Post |
> 
> ...


Here is another example of stupidity:


> In the same month that Logan International Airport hiked its parking rates by $1, Governor Deval Patrick is asking for another $2 parking "carbon fee" as part of his transportation overhaul filed this week.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

A new $1.27 / gallon federal tax on gas will really help to stimulate the economy!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Edited again by Plainsman. I seen this and was about to edit. It needed editing, and perhaps deletion, but please talk to me before you make decisions on who will be terminated in the political form. I don't believe in instant termination without a warming in most cases. I understand that often people become very stressed and think better of the situation later themselves.

Plainsman I'll PM you the content for review.

Ryan[/b][/color]


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

It will be interesting to see the write-up after the think tank is done. I saw in articles that the Co2 level was considerably higher about a million years ago +/- and the poles had tropical vegetation, evident in core samples through the ice caps. And it was the ash cloud from volcanoes blocking the sun as the continents separated and islands and mountains were formed. This blocked the sunlight and caused the Ice Age. Theory was, as I remember that we are still coming out of the Ice Age( i know it don't seem like it in ND) and glaciers and ice caps will return to what they were. You can't mess with "Mother Nature" as the old TV commercial went.

Then I remember some theory of a meteor hitting the gulf of Mexico and knocking the earth of its axes and causing a cloud cover that blocked the sun, lowering temps, destroyed the dinosaurs and created the Ice Age.

I don't see how we can tax our way out no matter what the cause. :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Would a mod please delete bearhunter's post? Shyte like that reflects poorly on this entire forum.

No one has a problem if you don't like the guy because of his politics but to post content that racially offensive makes everyone here look bad.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> Would a mod please delete bearhunter's post? Shyte like that reflects poorly on this entire forum.
> 
> No one has a problem if you don't like the guy because of his politics but to post content that racially offensive makes everyone here look bad.


done. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Matt, I have been wrestling with that for some time now and think I will edit it. I had a problem with edit/freedom of speech/political correctness etc. Sometimes there is a fine line, and most times I don't have to edit. Whenever this situation arises and it isn't life threatening I like to give it some thought.

It looks like Ryan types faster than me.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I had a problem with edit/freedom of speech/political correctness etc. Sometimes there is a fine line, and most times I don't have to edit. Whenever this situation arises and it isn't life threatening I like to give it some thought.
> 
> It looks like Ryan types faster than me.


My bad Plainsman. I see our threads crossed in the middle of cyberspace.

I too agree. His post had no place given the context of the discusion and was simply made to inflame folks in here. It had nothing to do with CO2, nor anyone's political thoughts, but instead was done with hatred and malice, and not furthering either side of the discussion. I wanted to take it down before it further sidetracked a good discussion.

Take care.

Ryan


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry about that crappy post everyone. i had been reading about gloom n doom about our gun rights and just got real p--sed off and posted my feelings without regard for everyone elses. please accept my appologies.   :idiot:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bearhunter said:


> sorry about that crappy post everyone. i had been reading about gloom n doom about our gun rights and just got real p--sed off and posted my feelings without regard for everyone elses. please accept my appologies.   :idiot:


I can't speak for everyone bearhunter, but thank you and apology accepted --from me anyway. I always hate making that decision between freedom of speech and site integrity. It clearly was something I could not let go, but things were unclear when I and Ryan got wires crossed.

I will offer you some advise. We all get frustrated, and I often have to remind myself that it's what the man stands for that I dislike. Oh, I dislike Obama alright, but not with the same passion that I dislike his Marxist values. I am convinced the man wants to destroy democracy for socialism, but attacking the man will give sympathy to him and blind people to our true motives. Oh, ya the advise, ----- type it out to make yourself feel better, wait five minutes, retype.

The other alternative is PM someone you know is sympathetic. Then wait five minutes and retype.

I have seen this frustration manifest itself from both political spectrums on the form. You choose the right path to man up to a mistake. Thanks.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

PLAINSMAN. iwish i could put my feelings into words like you do. you always do a bang up job. thanks for accepting my opologies


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I see the frustration and uncertainty from people I regularly talk to. It is getting to everyone. Apology accepted. You never know, I might cut lose someday too.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree that mods should censor as little as possible. If that was in the Open Forum you could have possibly let it slide.

But this is a place to talk politics. If you allow crap like that it undermines any legitimate criticism people have by turning this from a serious political forum to one that allows racist bullshyte. Let's keep this a place for political discussion...if you want to talk like that attend your local Klan meeting.

Thanks for apologizing. I hope you realize you shot yourself in the foot and ruined any future arguments you may try to make. People are going to wonder whether you're upset over his policies or if you're upset simply because you're a bigot.

FYI if anyone get's a little upset and feels the need to 'cut loose' in the future...that doesn't entitle you to make prejudiced posts. You can call him a moron, a complete idiot, the worst president ever, or a lying piece of shyte (similar to the other thread title). To me, that is completely acceptable. But if you say you feel that way because he's black...then your argument is thrown out the window and you end up being the idiot.

This forum has been void of statements like that...let's keep it that way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This forum has been void of statements like that...let's keep it that way.


No it hasn't, I have just been faster in the past and make my case in PM's.  I was to slow this time. I was thinking to much.  Sometimes things are more simple than my brain wants to make them. 

It takes a few flubs before I get on people. Everyone makes mistakes, and I don't make personal judgements on one time incidents. Trends are better indicators.

Now would be a good time to forget about it and get back to the subject.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I heard on the radio Sean Hannity I think it was and he was saying how Al Gore has commented on how some of his "facts" in his movie have no been since proven wrong and he has been really quite about global warming as of late. Did anyone else catch this?


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

From a leading expert,

William Happer is hardly a climate change "denier." A physics professor at Princeton, he is a former director of energy research for the U. S. Department of Energy, where he supervised work on climate change between 1990 and 1993. He is also one of the world's leading experts on "the interactions of visible and infrared radiation with gases," and on carbon dioxide and the greenhouse effect. Two weeks ago, he told the U. S. Congress, "I believe the increase of CO2 (in the atmosphere) is not a cause for alarm."

http://www.nationalpost.com/opinion/sto ... id=1369439


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I am of the understanding that there is serious belief in science that elevated CO2 is a symptom of (result of) "elevated global temperature" not a cuase of "elevated global temperature".

It's hard to imagine what might have caused increased CO2 levels tens of thousands of years ago and in-turn caused "elevated global temperature" on a cyclical basis of Earths history, because during each cylce of elevated temperature CO2 levels measure high.

Hopefully this mass confusion and hystaria will soon end and we can re-focus on things the do have an effect on our lives.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

DecoyDummy said,

Hopefully this mass confusion and hystaria will soon end and we can re-focus on things the do have an effect on our lives.

----------------------

I hope so, but with the political power in control determined to use their theory to generate another tax, it will be a hot topic for the near future anyway.


----------

